# 3l amazonia aquasoil 2 in a 12g



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

i think that should suffice, i picture a 2l bottle and a half full of substrate. am i thinking correctly?

just putting this out there, you could spend a small fortune if you set up a tank with all ada products from the lighting to the filter!!!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

For a 12 G you would atleast need 1 9L bag if you are planning to cover it completely. For a 12 G I would use 1 9L + 1 3L Bag.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

is there any need to rinse this stuff?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

nope you should not rinse the Aquasoil. If you use it properly and plant carefully without messing it a lot the water should e pretty clear after filling. Especially with AS AMAZONIA II.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

thanks again for the info hff!!!


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> For a 12 G you would atleast need 1 9L bag if you are planning to cover it completely. For a 12 G I would use 1 9L + 1 3L Bag.


That is not true. How can you tell him that when you don't even know the dimensions of the tank. For a 17g ada 60p 24x12 all you need is one bag of 9L and if you want a 2L bag of powersand.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ohh snap, wrench in spokes! haha!

the dimensions are 20.5"w in the front. 17.25"w in the back. 10" from front to back.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

One 9L bag of AS will be plenty for that tank. It may even be too much.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

ianiwane said:


> That is not true. How can you tell him that when you don't even know the dimensions of the tank. For a 17g ada 60p 24x12 all you need is one bag of 9L and if you want a 2L bag of powersand.


I said that is what i would use. My personal opinion !!!!!!!!!!!!!!He can also do away with just a fist full if he is going to plant just one crypt in a small patch and use sand to cover rest of it.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> I said that is what i would use. My personal opinion !!!!!!!!!!!!!!He can also do away with just a fist full if he is going to plant just one crypt in a small patch and use sand to cover rest of it.


How can you tell him what to use when you don't know the dimensions of his tank? Are you psychic? I've used aquasoil many, many times setting up tanks. What you recommended would be way to much substrate. I don't think he wants to fill half the tank with AS.


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I used just over half a 9L bag in a ten gallon with a 20"x10" footprint. It sounds like your 12 gallon is a taller ten gallon.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Apr 13, 2007)

ianiwane said:


> How can you tell him what to use when you don't know the dimensions of his tank? Are you psychic? I've used aquasoil many, many times setting up tanks. What you recommended would be way to much substrate. I don't think he wants to fill half the tank with AS.


 I did not know that this was a mudslinging, namecalling forum. U don't know me and i don't care how many times u used aquasoil. I am done bye.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> I did not know that this was a mudslinging, namecalling forum. U don't know me and i don't care how many times u used aquasoil. I am done bye.


Sure I was a bit sarcastic, but I see no name calling.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

thank you both for the help! i will order my aquasoil tomorrow!


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

HoustonFishFanatic said:


> For a 12 G you would atleast need 1 9L bag if you are planning to cover it completely. For a 12 G I would use 1 9L + 1 3L Bag.


Just for the record its simple to calculate. 12L of substrate would fill this tank about 4" deep.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

crazy loaches said:


> Just for the record its simple to calculate. 12L of substrate would fill this tank about 4" deep.


thats why i ordered 9l it will give me ~3" :bounce: :icon_bigg  !!!

i cant wait to get it!!!:bounce:


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

You should have ordered the extra 3L bag as initially suggested. It's good to have to refresh it. It does compact down and dissipate some unlike other gravel/substrates. And I'm not knocking AS, love the stuff.


----------



## Ryzilla (Oct 29, 2005)

bsmith782 said:


> thats why i ordered 9l it will give me ~3" :bounce: :icon_bigg  !!!
> 
> i cant wait to get it!!!:bounce:


actually you will want to slope it. You could get away with 1.5"(assuming you dont use deep rooters in the foreground) in the front and 3" in the back. I think you will have plenty with 9L and even extra. 6L will be enough. Just MHO.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

Ryzilla said:


> actually you will want to slope it. You could get away with 1.5"(assuming you dont use deep rooters in the foreground) in the front and 3" in the back. I think you will have plenty with 9L and even extra. 6L will be enough. Just MHO.


I agree he won't use the whole bag. 9L is probably too much for that tank.


----------



## Remmy (Jan 10, 2007)

I recently set up a ~15g, 24"x12" and 1 9L bag of regular aquasoil was more than enough


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

it was delivered to my work yesterday! 
now i neet to:
1.siphon half of water in tank into a bucket
2.put all plants in the bucket
3.wrangle shrimp into bucket
4.get out old substrate
5.clean off sieryu stones (probly done before step 1)
6. put in as II
7.put in stones
8.put in plants
9.let circulate for a minute
10.put back shrimp
11.wait and see what happens!


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 5, 2006)

Great. Let us know how you like it. The stuff is the cat's meow in planted tanks!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

ugh.. as usual with me these thing always turn out harder then expeceted. let me revise my check list that was posted earlier.

1.wash seiryu stones
2.look at tank 
3.siphon about 2-3 gallons of water into a bucket
4.take out existing plants
5.debate on how to catch the shrimp (there impossible to catch with a net unless you chase 1 around for minutes, then i would be getting shrimp out of the tank for HOURS!!!)
6.bait 2 nets with shrimp pellets, wait 10 mins or so come back and catch realisticaly 6 shrimp with this plan.
7.grab a funnel and start removing old substrate and putting into trash bag.
8.siphon out about 3-4 more gallons of water.
9.look at tank 
10.add the aqua soil with a 1/2 cup measuring utensil. 
11.wonder if all that cloudiness is going to kill the 100 or so rcs still in the tank?????
12.let tank run with the foam pre-filter for 10 mins.
13.ring out pre filter
14.10 mins go by, ring out pre filter
15."
16."
17.type about how all this worked out for me.

it looks reallt awesome and i have about a 2"-2 1/2" layer up front and id say about 10lbs of as left. i took some pics throught the process just waiting for the tank to clear up to take one when you can actually see the hardscape and plants!:bounce:


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

here are the pics of the process!

the tank as it was









after removing everything (except shrimp) and adding aqua soil 2









there was small pieces of wood/bark that came with the as?









hardscape and plants thrown in. about 3 pre filter rinses









20 mins. later and anither filter rinse









a little shrimpy action









left side









center









right side









bout 45 mins later









left









right









:icon_mrgr :bounce: im just glad its all done:bounce: :icon_mrgr


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

does the amazonia II not go through a cycle?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

what do you mean?


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

well i have amazonia and when i first got it in my tank it went through a cycle and killed a good portion of my rcs population


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

was that in a previously established tank? there was alot of water used that was already in the tank, lots of mulm, and the existing filter media. 

man i hope after all the research i did about this an ammonia/nitrite spike wasnt the only thing that wasnt mentioned!


----------

